# Tissot In Canada at Costco.



## tyreman (Feb 26, 2006)

Some Tissot models are in Canadian Costco outlets.
Quartz Seastar st. stl. good to 660' with matching stainless steel bracelet and light colouring to dial with chrono type functions, price around 350.00 cdn.
Also PRS516 automatic, stainless steel matching bracelet, black face. around same dollars as above.


----------



## Timehunter (Feb 16, 2006)

I have not seen any Tissot watches at our Costco stores in Winnipeg yet, just mostly Omega and Tag. If you find the right dealer you can get Tissot watches for around the same price as at Costco. My dealer is one of the few who will discount a Swiss watch around here. I get them for about 25% off.:-!


----------



## tyreman (Feb 26, 2006)

Yes thats what I paid to from a dealer.


----------

